# Wingshooter 12-50 "Shuttlecraft" is Fun Stuff!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I got a new "12-50 Shuttlecraft" mini-starship from Wingshooter today, so I thought I'd try it out on video.

This is one fun slingshot! The way it sits in my hand and on my arm lets me point-and-shoot at stuff very effectively. I'm working on shooting without any pause for aim and this one does it exceptionally well, especially for an extended-fork slingshot.

Here are a couple of wing-shots (appropriately enough  ) and a little can chasing. I'll probably try some indoor match shooting with it tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

And a picture:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey I think I sent you the wrong one I wanted to keep the one that hit what you are shooting at every time. Excellent shooting.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Awesome shooting!! Awesome Frame!!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I like that, much more manageable than a starship. You could fit that in a backpack. Pure win in my book.

Nice shooting.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Can't go wrong with anything from Roger! Starship too much, traditional not enough? Then " Shuttlecraft " it is !!!! Nice review MJ!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done, M.J ... I especially liked the fact that in he videos the sound of the can hit is slightly in advance of the shot!!!!

I may have to spring for one of those myself.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Nicely done, M.J ... I especially liked the fact that in he videos the sound of the can hit is slightly in advance of the shot!!!!
> 
> I may have to spring for one of those myself.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Yeah, recording on my phone is easier but the audio is always out of sync :iono:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Lots of good shooting... and what's that white stuff all over the place!?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Lots of good shooting... and what's that white stuff all over the place!?


Ammo/can target dust


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing 
Cheers


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, and great shooting!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Man, I need to get myself one of those! Great shooting

Thank you for posting


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

You've got your mojo working with that Shuttlecraft! :thumbsup:


----------

